# Awww



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

There so bundled up


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

They look so sweet and comfy!


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

LoveBilly said:


> They look so sweet and comfy!


there sitting on 5 unfertile eggs


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL that makes it so much funnier!


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

That is sad the eggs aren't fertile. I hope they don't get too obsessed about it? Very pretty birds!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks comfy! Such a beautiful pair!


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Aww cute Mommy n Daddy,
hope they get a fertile egg on the next clutch or so


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

Awwww, they look very happy together.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What a shame they weren't fertile. Good luck for next time and cute photos.


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

Naww that is SO cute haha :lol:. Hopefully next time they'll have some fertile eggs, but this is probably a good practice round haha.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

i got told there both females =]


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If they are both females, having a nest box there will encourage them to lay.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

the one that was laying isnt in the box anymore


----------

